# San Diego Comic Con 2008



## Acererak (Dec 31, 2004)

I knew someone going to the show and asked him to pick these up for me.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Holy fraggaroley! was that Lobo a show exclusive or something we'll see on the shelves/pegboards? :woohoo:


----------



## Acererak (Dec 31, 2004)

Show exclusive only also came with 3D glasses not pictured. Read about it in Lee's Toy Review a couple months ago and decided right then to get a couple. Not sure how many got made.


----------



## pslug (Jan 31, 2009)

I regret not buying a starwars commander cody from gentle giant


----------



## charleshudgen (May 13, 2012)

Well, I am a fan of Star Wars but I missed getting this chance to have this kind of item. Hopefully, if there is a new release I would definitely grab the opportunity to get some.


----------

